# Ramshorn 101



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

So Sapho has a pet ramshorn. It came with my Anubias order. There's only one of it so I'm fairly certain it won't multiply (right?). And so, with that in mind, I decided not to get rid of it. Sapho seem to like it as well so I'd feel bad. 

Anyway. Now that I decided to let Sapho keep his pet, I should probably learn how to keep it alive. Problem is: I have a serious snail phobia. So Googling snail care articles is pure torture. I'm getting better with not freaking out each time I stick my hand into the tank but apparently I'm still not at a level where I can calmly flip through high-res photos of snails ._. 

So! Ramshorn owners, enlighten me. What do I feed this thing? It's been munching on my Anubias leaves. I would prefer if it stops doing that and eat something else. Also, will I need some calcium supplement of some sort to keep the shell healthy? Can a snail be sick, by the way? I saw it chilling on top of my sand this morning and it only moves a little bit. The last time I saw it (3+ days ago) on my tank wall it's crawling around in pretty good speed. I mean... How active can a snail be anyway? 

Any help is appreciated. And don't post snail pics please O thanks x


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Are you sure it's a ramshorn? Mine has a spiral shell that doesn't stick out anywhere in any points. It seems to be eating algae and decaying plant matter. I put a piece of cuttle bone in the tank as a calcium supplement, though I recently read about making your own veggie snail snack stuff.



NickAu said:


> Thanks to Kristina for this.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Welp all I know is I texted a pic to Lil and she says it's a ramshorn. It does have a spiral shell with no pointy edges though. Thanks for the info about food 

Edit: can you see it in this photo?


----------



## Olivia27 (Nov 26, 2015)

Here's another bad photo with a clearer view of the snail (eww)


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

OMG I had 1 and it def multiplied. I had so many to a point I had to buy an Assassin snail. Then later on that snail died/got eaten by my shrimp. Then later on I bought 2 more Assassin snails. Those 2 snails are still alive but haven't seen anymore ramshorn snails. They are cute to see though especially when they slide down stuff lol.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

It looks like a ramshorn to me, too. I have a lot of live plants in that tank, and it hasn't eaten any of the plants, just biofilm from the surface of them and algae on the glass. I've read that they can breed by themselves, but mine is still the only one in there after several months. It's grown from a baby to around the size of a nickel in that time. I was going to squish it, but it's been cleaning the algae corner where sunlight hits the glass.


----------

